# SRS teaching offer



## Jemskem (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi I've just had an offer to teach at SRS but hearing lots of negativity about working for the school. Anybody working there at the moment? PM me if needed! Would just like to be well informed before accepting/declining the offer. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MUM3 (Mar 16, 2015)

Jemskem said:


> Hi I've just had an offer to teach at SRS but hearing lots of negativity about working for the school. Anybody working there at the moment? PM me if needed! Would just like to be well informed before accepting/declining the offer. Thanks in advance.


Hi Im in the exact same boat as you, did you find any info?


----------



## MUM3 (Mar 16, 2015)

I am finding a lot of mixed reviews


----------



## MUM3 (Mar 16, 2015)

sorry for all the message, did you accept or decline? Im really on the fence with this one


----------



## missmanchester (May 27, 2013)

Pm me for more info


----------



## Jemskem (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi everyone sorry I've only just seen these replies! What did everyone do? I declined... Too many people advised me against it


----------



## Sam0813 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi to all, 

My post intends to provide anyone wishing to teach at SRS an idea of what it is like. 

There are positives and negatives in all schools, in the UK aswell as in foreign countries. However in the UAE, the majority of schools are for profit. Therefore their priorities may sometimes be hard to get used to. 

SRS opened its doors to too many students in 2014 with not enough staff, an incomplete campus and a lack of resources. Too soon, too many, too little, too late. It may not have been intended to be like this but that is what happens. 

The schools management is basically devided. British staff and Arabic staff. There is not much mixing, communication or agreement. Making it hard for teachers to understand which direction to head in or what to do due to the ineffective methods of communication between senior Arabic and British staff. Arabic management tell Arabic staff what to do. British management tell British staff what to do. The teachers are doing different things which causes clashes. Management need to meet at the top with a real translator not someone who is only going to translate what he or she thinks to really get a clear message across. But even if said it may never happen. 

The schools security and safety for staff and children is not good and needs to be taken more seriously. 

You will probably work longer hours than you do in the UK and you will have more work to do as there isn't help. Things take 20 x longer to do a simple thing. I.e printing. Although there may be a printer in the class it won't be connected to your computer or installed, then there may be no inc which means you will need to email IT and if your lucky you will get a response after you have had to find an alternative printer a 5 minute walk away from your classroom which may in fact once arrived take 40 mins to get something printed because there is hundereds of papers coming out of the machine that you cannot stop. If you are lucky you may get a reply from IT saying someone will come to do it, and if you are the luckiest person someone may turn up a few days later and ask you about the problem which he may then take a few days to come back to say speak to such and such and you get the gist of things, it just goes on. Be expected to have to go in on some weekends if you are in lower primary and a consious teacher. 

There is no real guidance in the school. You probably won't feel or no one with say you are appreciated despite slogging your back side off. You just get on with it. Some level of mutual agreement would go a long way in this school. 

Above sums up the main issues the school has and if these things were fixed it would actually be a nice place to work. It is defiantly not for the light hearted, you need to be positive which can be hard to keep up in circumstances. But if you want a career challenge then you may enjoy it. You will have not much time to think about anything but school as there is so much going on. 

The schools staff accommodation is set close by to the school approximately a 5 minute drive from either buildings you may be placed in. 

Gharoob is a complex if 4 storey Apartments with lovely balconies, a play area, a small supermarket similar to Tesco express but a UAE version and a basketball court. It is a 20 min walk from the mall which is full of shops a supermarket, cinemas, food places, coffe and other activities for children. 

Al Warqaa building is more new and modern. furniture is nicer, there is a grocery store downstairs which sells most things. 

In the above emails you colleagues will be your neighbours, like it or not. Feels very halls/ studenty to me. Also 5 mins to the mall by car. 

You have all the basics for your accommodation, cuttelry, cups, plates, new bedding Etc... 

Internet is hard to get as some say it's not possible without your visa however it is and in this day and age it is a necessity so worth asking the school for a letter to get it from the mall. 

You probably will haven to do a couple of visa rinds to Oman which is every month I think? 

IT systems are down a lot. It is frystrating as everything regardless if it is relevant or holds any importance in emailed. You are required to check your email 3 days per day. However not possible with the hundereds of emails to look at every hour. 


Right, as I said I just wanted to give you guys a small idea of what it is like. The school will hopefully progress and try to make changes this year to correct last years mistakes. I hope they do this for the sake of the students. 


P. S students are lovely and unique, it may take longer to know them. parents may cause agrevation if they don't like something and can really point the finger to higher sources .

Anyway the first year is hard in any establishment. The school has been around for ages which you would have thought would have been easier but doesnt seem to make a difference. 


Good luck!!!


----------



## KayeB (Jun 10, 2016)

MUM3 said:


> sorry for all the message, did you accept or decline? Im really on the fence with this one


Hi 

Did you take job with SRS? Are they willing to negotiate the package they offer?
Any help would be much appreciated


----------

